# Hammer Endurolytes?



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

Curious if anyone here uses these pills or has any feedback on them? The older I get, the more I seem to cramp during endurance events so I am looking for something to keep that in check. I have tried adding a 1/4 tsp or so of table salt into my drink mix, but the saltiness gets way overwhelming after a bit. I can get a good deal on Hammer products through the shop I work at, but I am not married to the idea of Hammer. I am open to pretty much any suggestion...

With that said, I can't even fathom the thought of choking down pickle juice. I know that's the best solution here, but yakking up pickle juice on the side of a trail sounds like the worst thing imaginable.


----------



## kilo19 (May 23, 2018)

Working at home when I’m done I do the pickle juice thing and it freaking works. But I water it down to like a 60/40 mix and put ice in it. Never drinking hot or warm. I couldn’t stand it warm. But I never drink it straight either. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robbeh (Jan 1, 2017)

Being from the UK, where it's only warm enough to sweat three days a year, and now living in North Carolina, aka the freakin' jungle, I suffer from major cramping issues during the Summer. 

I've found that the Hammer Endurolytes definitely help, but they're no magic pill for sure. I pre-game by taking a couple at the trailhead and take 2-3 every 45 minutes instead of 2 every hour. 

Pickle Juice is my insurance policy, it's gross but it really works for me. I carry a small bottle of it around and only whip it out if I find myself in dire straits.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

The more I read, the more I am starting to wonder if there is any possible way to make pickle juice palatable. Seems like a miracle cure for most people.


----------



## Robbeh (Jan 1, 2017)

SingleSpeedSteven said:


> The more I read, the more I am starting to wonder if there is any possible way to make pickle juice palatable. Seems like a miracle cure for most people.


It's possible that the lack of palatability is part of the efficacy. Not all cramps are directly related to nutrition issues, it can also be an issue with your nervous system. There's some research that shows that ingesting something extremely bitter can affect this pattern.

My nutritionist also pointed me toward Hot Shot (HOTSHOT | Scientifically Proven Muscle Cramps Treatment, he hasn't tried it with any of his other athletes but I'm tempted to give it a try as well just to see how I get on with it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2018)

I use the hammer fizz tabs at half strength and they work pretty good. Also a big fan of pickle juice (from pickle jars, not the stuff that comes without pickles), salted almonds and salted nut rolls. I don't do much "science" food or nutrition other than the fizz tabs.


----------



## Kuttermax (Sep 4, 2011)

There are a lot of different options with electrolytes. This is what I've been doing and it seems to work well:

I use Skratch mix in my bottles or Camelbak. Skratch is a mix of electrolytes, but mainly citrate, rather than chloride, based including sodium citrate, magnesium citrate, and potassium citrate. There some thought that this is easier to absorb than chloride based mixes. The citrate may also have other beneficial effects such as raising the urine pH which could help with kidney stone formation reduction, a risk with dehydration. Skratch has some carbohydrates as well, but not enough to not need some other form of calories on long rides.

I have also supplemented the Skratch in my bottles with Hammer Endurlytes Extreme on really hot or long days in the saddle. I usually take one tablet about 20 - 30 minutes before riding and then take another every couple of hours or so. The Endurlytes have a mix of electrolytes but are chloride based. 

I reserve Pickle Juice (the supplement that comes in the 2 ounce bottle) for when I actually feel cramps coming on. Luckily this has been really rare with my above plan of Skratch/Endurlytes Extreme. I did recently ride a hilly century on a hot day and started feeling some twinges in my hamstrings around mile 80 right before a huge hill. I downed the one Pickle Juice bottle I had along and immediately it put the cramps at bay and I finished the last 20 miles uneventfully just continuing to drink Skratch.

I think another important aspect is doing some prehydration. Some people like the Skratch Everyday hydration mix for this purpose. As I mentioned above, on long days I take an Endurlytes Extreme about a half hour before I start riding.


----------



## .40AET (Jun 7, 2007)

I’ve been using the hammer pills for a couple of years and work well. Power aid and other drinks bother my stomach when it’s real hot. These allow me to drink cold water on the trail. When it’s 94 and humid it’s noticeable if I forget to take them. If I could get a deal on them I’d buy a case. 

Good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MI-XC (Mar 14, 2018)

SingleSpeedSteven said:


> Curious if anyone here uses these pills or has any feedback on them? The older I get, the more I seem to cramp during endurance events so I am looking for something to keep that in check. I have tried adding a 1/4 tsp or so of table salt into my drink mix, but the saltiness gets way overwhelming after a bit. I can get a good deal on Hammer products through the shop I work at, but I am not married to the idea of Hammer. I am open to pretty much any suggestion...
> 
> With that said, I can't even fathom the thought of choking down pickle juice. I know that's the best solution here, but yakking up pickle juice on the side of a trail sounds like the worst thing imaginable.


I finished the Lumberjack 100 this past June (my first mtb 100) with nothing but Hammer Fiz in my pack and concentrated Hammer Perpetuem in a bottle. I never cramped or had any issues. I mixed in a few caffeinated hammer gels as well. I'm sold on Hammer products and they agree with my stomach.

Hammer has a book about endurance hydration and fueling that I found very informative, you may want to look into that.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Gotta find what works for you. I find "pickle juice" to be vile (I think it's important here to mention whether you're using the branded product which has no actual pickle anything in it, or if you're using the brine that's left behind from a jar of pickles).

I find electrolyte tablets to work well. I specifically look for lower sodium ones. Hammer Endurolytes (regular ones) and a few others fit that bill. I also find that anything I use with electrolytes needs to have magnesium. Makes sense, as I've had to take prescription strength magnesium supplements when I've had other health issues in the past. It appears to be a lingering thing for me that only manifests when I'm sweating a lot. But if I don't keep my magnesium up, then I get migraines, not muscle cramps.

I like the tablets far better than drink mixes, since I don't have to dirty up bottles or bladders. They take up less space, so I can carry extra on long rides. And I can share easily enough, if I see another rider in distress.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

I have always had serious issues with cramping. My hamstrings are the worst. When I get one post ride (or in my quads post skiing), it takes me straight to the ground in pain. Sometimes for a minute or more. Sometimes in the absolute worst circumstances. Kinda funny, kinda pathetic.

I have been using Hammer Endurolytes for the past 5 or so years to try to keep the cramping at bay. They work well for me, provided I take them (pre and intra, or at least intra). 

I have found all Hammer products to be excellent supplements, including Hammer Gel, Heed, Perpetuem, Recoverite and Endurolytes. Most importantly (for me), they not only do exactly as advertised, but are all easy on my stomach.


----------



## Aby N (Jul 19, 2013)

i have had great success with the hammer or camelback electrolyte biscuits you throw in your water bottle. i use just 1 per bottle if i am racing or a super long ride

I used to struggle with / have midnight hamstring cramps years ago, but that has been virtually eliminated by taking a 400mg magnesium capsule 2x a day.

nothing worse than being woken up with the worst hamstring cramp imaginable in the middle of the night....

a triathlete i work with carries mustard packets with him. he swears by them when he needs them. they are small, lightweight, easily carried & highly effective.


----------

